# Anyone use live feeder shrimp ?



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

Thinking of starting an aquarium 30G or so and looking for fish suggestions. My gf has a cherry shrimp tank, and they breed quick, I was thinking of getting some fish that could eat them, does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Many predators are probably more suitable for larger tanks. Puffer, Trigger, Wrasses etc.

Maybe a Scorpionfish, Angler, or a Lionfish

Or a Mantis shrimp would be cool


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You could feed freshwater shrimp as a secondary food source, but not primary. Issue is finding a fish that stays small and will be happy in a 30 gallon long term.
Basslets would work.
Think swales, colletti, mowbrayi (expensive) , candy (even more expensive) and they would all love to hunt shrimp. Except the fresh water shrimp wouldn’t live long enough in salt water for them to hunt them.


----------

